# تاريخ الانجازات والاختراعات في مجال تطوير صناعة السيارات



## *الميكانيكي* (13 ديسمبر 2008)

​صمم كريستيان هوجينز (ولكن لم ينفذ) *محرك احتراق داخلي* *يعمل ببودرة البارود :1:*

1680
اخترع العالم الإنجليزي جميس واط *الآلة البخارية*.:1: 
إنكلترا
1768
أخترع نيكول جوجنو *سيارة تسير بالبخار* لاستخدامها في جر المدفعية الفرنسية, ذات ثلاث عجلات ولها سرعة 6 كيلومتر/ ساعة.
وكانت ثقيلة الوزن وبطيئة الحركة لتكون ذات نفع يذكر. :1::1:
فرنسا
1769
فرانكو اسحق دنياز اخترع *محرك احتراق داخلي يستخدم مخلوط الاوكسجين والهيدروجين* كوقود وصمم سيارة لتعمل بهذا المحرك وتكون هذه أول سيارة تسير بمحرك احتراق داخلي. ولكن التصميم كان سيئ للغاية وغير ناجح. :1:
سويسرا 
1807
تمكن العالم الإنجليزي ستيفنسون من *تركيب الآلة البخارية في عربة نقل* وتشغيل أول خط حديدي في إنكلترا.:1:
إنكلترا 
1825
الفرنسي أونسيم بيكيور أخترع *التروس الفروقية* للسيارة المسيرة بالبخار والتي تسمح للعجلات التي على نفس المحور بالدوران بسرعات مختلفة عند المنعطفات حيث تدور العجلة الخارجية بسرعة أكبر من الداخلية. ويقال أن هذه فكرة رودلف اكرمان مصمم نظام التوجيه بالسيارة في سنة 1810. ويقال أنها من أفكار ليوناردو دفينشي في القرن السادس عشر. وقد تكون الفكرة أقدم من ذلك بكثير في الصين القديمة و قد وجد في الأثار اليونانية جهاز فلكي يعمل بفكرة التروس الفروقية يرجع تاريخه إلى سنة 87 قبل الميلاد.:1:
فرنسا 
1827
أخترع روبرت اندرسون *السيارة الكهربائية:1:*

1839
تم تسجيل براءة اختراع أول *إطار ينفخ بالهواء* باسم المهندس: روبرت ويليم تومسون. ولم يكن الدراجة أو السيارة قد اخترعت يومها, وقد استخدمت الإطارات في المركبات التي تجرها الخيول. :1:
اسكتلندا
1845
اخترع العالم لينوار أول *محرك احتراق داخلي واستخدم غاز الاستصباح لإدارته*. :1:
فرنسا 
1860
الفونس بيو دي روشا, قام بتسجيل برأة اختراع *محرك أربع أشواط*.:1:
فرنسا 
1862
*صدور قانون الراية الحمراء* والتي تحدد سيارات البخار بسرعة 4 ميل/ساعة في الطرق السريعة و 2 ميل/ ساعة داخل المدينة. ويجب أن يسير شخص أمام السيارة على مسافة 60 ياردة حاملاً راية حمراء في الصباح وفانوس إضاءة بالليل لتحذير الناس من قدوم السيارة.:1:
إنكلترا
1865
سيجرفيد ماركوس *أنشأ محرك اسطوانة واحدة به كربراتير ومجنيتو وتم تركيب المحرك على مركبة*. ولبدء الحركة يقوم مساعد له برفع المحور الخلفي, ثم يدار المحرك, وبعد بدأ دوران المحرك يقوم المساعد بإنزال المحور الخلفي وقد سارت السيارة لمسافة 500 قدم عندما نفذ الوقود. ولم يستمر ماركوس في العمل في تطوير السيارة حيث اعتبر ذلك مضيعة للوقت. :1:
النمسا
1864
اخترع نيكولاس أوغست أتو *محرك الاحتراق الداخلي رباعي الأشواط*. :1:
ألمانيا 
1867
حورج برايتون اخترع *محرك ثنائي الأشواط يعمل بالكيروسين* ولكن المحرك كان ضخماً وبطئ الدوران ولم يكن ناجح تسويقياً. وفي سنة 1878 قام سير دوجلاس كلارك بإنجلترا بتصميم ما يعرف بأول محرك ثنائي الأشواط وقد قام جوزيت دي في سنة 1891 بعمل تحسين عليه ومازال يستخدم إلى يومنا هذا.:1:

1873
بدأ كوتليب دايملر وفيلهم ما يباخ- اللذان كانا يعملان في مصنع دويتس لمحركات الغاز- في صناعة أول *محرك صغير يعمل بالبنزين*.:1:
ألمانيا
1882 
حصل دايملر على براءة اختراع *محرك بنزين بأسطوانة أفقية وبرأس متوهجه* وبلغت سرعة دوارنه 900 لفة/دقيقة. واعتبر بذلك أول محرك محرك سريع بالعالم وكان التحكم في الغاز يتم عن طريق صمامات ينظم حركتها عمود حدبات (كامات).:1:
ألمانيا
1883
صنع كارل بنز *أول سيارة في العالم* في مدينة مانهايم- وكان إشعال الوقود يتم كهربائياً وقد بلغت قدرته (1/2 كيلو وات) وكانت سيارة بثلاث عجلات ولها جهاز توجيه بسيط.:1: 

ألمانيا
1885
أنتج دايملر أ*ول دراجة نارية* في العالم :1:.
ألمانيا
1885
صمم سليفانو بوزر *أول مضخة بنزين لتموين السيارات*.:1:
​1885
صنع دايملر أول سيارة بأربع عجلات, وركب المحرك في عربة كالتي تجرها الخيول بعد تعيدلها.:1:
​​ألمانيا
1886
توماس اهيرن, إدخل *نظام التدفئة الكهربائية* للسيارة :1:
كندا 
1890
أميل ليفسو و رينيه بنهارد قاموا بتصميم سيارة ذات محرك أمامي (محرك ديملر رأسي و ردياتير أمامي, ذات بدال للقابض وصندوق تروس يدير المحور الخلفي وشاسية خشبي على شكل السلم مما أصبح يعرف فيما بعد بنظام بنهارد للشاسية. :1:
فرنسا 
1891
أنتج هنري فورد أ*ول سيارة أمريكية*.:1:
أمريكا 
1892
حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذو إشعال ذاتي وهو المسمى *بمحرك ديزل*.:1:
ألمانيا
1893
استطاع ديزل بعد تجارب استمرت سنوات طويلة من إدارة (*تشغيل) محركه*.:1:
ألمانيا
1897
لوي رينو أول من اخترع *عمود الإدارة :1:*
فرنسا
1898
واصل *تطور السيارة* إلى شكلها الحالي, فالمحرك موضوع في الجزء الأمامي للمركبة ويوجد أمام المحرك المشع المصنوع على شكل شبيه بخلايا النحل ومعه مروحة. وزيد عدد الاسطوانات إلى أربع, كما تم استبدال طريقة السيور في نقل الحركة بصندوق تروس بأربع سرعات أمامية وسرعة خلفية. أما العجلات المملوءة بالهواء المضغوط فقد بدأ استخدامها منذ عام 1898 وبجانب ذلك تم اختراع المغذي (الكاربيراتير).:1:
ألمانيا
1900
أول *سيارة تسير بأربع عجلات دفع*, السيارة من اختراع فريدناند بورش (صاحب شركة بورش). وهي سيارة تستخدم موتور كهربائي يصل بصرة كل عجلة, ولتشغيل الموتورات يقوم مولد كهربائي متصل بالمحرك بتوليد التيار الكهربائي اللازم. ولقد استخدمت وكالة ناسا الفضائية هذه التقنية في تسير المركبة "لونر" على سطح القمر. ولكن هذه السيارة لم تعتبر أول سيارة للجر الرباعي (4WD) المتعارف عليها وذلك لغرابة التصميم. :1:
​1990
أنتجت *أول سيارة "مرسيدس"* والتي سميت باسم ابنة أحد التجار النمساويين "يللينيك" بمصنع دايملر. وكانت قدرتها 26 كيلو وات.:1:
ألمانيا
1901
المخترع الانجليزي فريدريك وليم أخذ برأة اختراع *الفرامل القرصية:1:*
إنجلترا 
1901 
قام فريدريك سيمز باختراع أول *صدام* للسيارة. :1:

1901
*أول سيارة فعلية جر أربع عجلات *(4WD) انتاج شركة جاكوب بيكر (علبة تحويل, وعمود إدارة ...). وظهرت أول سيارة أمريكية جر بأربع في سنة 1911.:1:
​1902
وود فاتون *صنع سيارة كهربائية* تسير بسرعة 14 ميل في الساعة ولها مدي 18 ميل وبتكلفة 2000 دولار. السيارة الكهربائية اختفت من سنة 1935 حتى 1960. :1:
​​أمريكا
1902
*أسس فورد مصانعه* في مدينة ديترويت, واستطاع فورد أن يضع الأسس الأولية لإنتاج نمطي واقتصادي بإدخاله أسلوب خطوط التجميع المستمر في مصانعه. :1:
أمريكا
1903
أصدرت *أول لوحات أرقام للسيارات*. :1:
أمريكا
1903
ا*ستخدمت عجلة التوجيه في السيارة* بدلا من ذراع التحويل.:1:

1904
الأمريكية ماري أندرسون اخترعت *مساحات الزجاج الأمامي*, عند مشاهدتها لسائق السيارات يقومون بفتح النافذة أثناء المطر ليتمكنوا من رؤية الطريق أعطت لها الفكرة بتصميم ذراع متأرجح به حد من المطاط ويقوم السائق بتحريكه من الداخل عن طريق ذراع. وأصبح نظام تقليدي بجميع السيارات بحلول عام 1916. وقامت الأمريكية شارلوت بريدج بتطوير المساحة اليدوية لجعلها تعمل بالكهرباء.:1:
أمريكا
1905
*أنتاج السيارة طراز **“T”* فورد (1907-1927). ووصل إنتاجه اليومي عام 1925 إلى 9000 سيارة. وبلغ الإنتاج الإجمالي لهذا الطراز 15 مليون سيارة. وكان سعر السيارة في عام 1926 يبلغ 260 دولار. 
هذه أول سيارة تنتج بإنتاج كمي. والتي جعلتها متوفرة, وفي مقدرة الشخص العادي أن يتملكها. 
:1:


أمريكا
1907
أصدار *أول رخصة قيادة* "رود أيلاند".:1:
أمريكا
1908
*استخدام بادئ حركة* بالهواء المضغوط (لم يعمل بالشكل الصحيح).:1:

1909
تشارلز كيترينج أخترع *بادئ الحركة الكهربائي* (السلف) .:1:
أمريكا
1912
تم تركيب *إشارات المرور الضوئية* بالطرق.:1:

1914
وود فاتون *اخترع سيارة مهجنة* تسير بمحرك احتراق وموتور كهربائي:1:
أمريكا
1916
نابير ليون صنع أول محرك طائرات *12 أسطوانة على شكل "**W"*. ثم حاولت شركة أودي عمل تصميم محرك "W 12" ولكن لم ينجح التصميم. وقامت شركة فولكس فاجن بإنتاج محرك تجريبي ناجح "W 18" لشركة بوجوتي ولكن اعتبر غير مجدي. واستمرت شركة فولكس فاجن في تطوير وتعديل ذلك النوع من المحرك حتى تمكنت من تصنيع أول محرك "W 16" سوف يركب في سيارات بنتلي في موديلات 2005.:1:
فرنسا
1917
بدأ ظهور *الإطار ذو الهواء المضغوط.:1:*

1920
فرانسيز دافيذ اخترع *التوجيه المؤّزر الهيدروليكي:1:*

1920
فيرديناد بورشي أخترع أول سيارة *شحن جبري* مرسيدس بنز أس أس, أس اس كا الرياضية, في مدينة شتوتجارت:1: 
ألمانيا 
1923
تم *تركيب محرك ديزل في سيارة شاحنة* لأول مرة.:1:
ألمانيا 
1924 
أصبح *الصدام الأمامي والخلفي* من الأجزاء الأساسية للسيارة.:1:
​1925
الأمريكي بول جالفن أخترع أول *راديو للسيارة*. في البداية كان المشتري يشتري الراديو منفصل ويقوم بتركيبه بسيارته.:1:
أمريكا 
1929
*أول سيارة جر أمامي*.:1:

1930
استخدام *الحاجب العلوي لحماية السائق من وهج الضوء* داخل السيارة.:1:
​1934
بدأ الدكتور فرديناند بورشي بتصميم *سيارة "فولكس فاجن"*, وأنتهي في خريف عام 1936 من صنع أول ثلاث سيارات تجريبية من هذا النوع. وفي عام 1938 بدأ تشييد مصنع الفولكس فاجن في مدينة فولفسبرج. :1:
ألمانيا
1934
بيرسي شو اخترع *عواكس إضاءة على الطرق* "عين القط" وتم استخدامها في الطرق في انجلترا في سنة 1947.:1:
أنجلترا 
1934
تم تركيب *أول عداد انتظار للسيارات بالطرق* في مدينة أوكلاهوما سيتي. :1:
أمريكا 
1935
بدأت شركة دايملر بنز بإنتاج *سيارات ركوب تعمل بمحرك الديزل*.:1:
ألمانيا
1936
سيارة أولدزموبيل تستخدم أول *ناقل حركة اتوماتيكي*.:1:
أمريكا
1937
*البطارية وضعت في مكانها الحالي* تحت غطاء المحرك.:1:

1937
شركة بويك استخدمت *الإشارة الجانبية بالسيارة*.:1:
أمريكا
1938
*أول تكييف* يركب بالسيارة لشركة بيكارد.:1:

1940
كارول بابست (شركة ويلي ترك) *صمم سيارة "جيب"* للجيش الأمريكي تكون "سريعة, خفيفة, تعمل على جميع أنواع الطرق". قال الرئيس الأمريكي أيزنهاور ما كانت أمريكا لتكسب الحرب العالمية الثانية بدون السيارة الجيب. :1:
أمريكا
1940
تم *تصنيع أول سيارة فولكس فاجن من موديل البيتلز* واستمر إنتاجها إلى سنة 1977.:1:
ألمانيا 
1945 
رالف تستور أخذ برأة اختراع *نظام التحكم في تثبيت السرعة* (كروز كنترول). جاءته الفكرة عندما كان في سيارة يقودها المحامي الخاص به والذي كان كثير الكلام وكان يقلل من السرعة ويزيدها أثناء المحادثة. في سنة 1958 كانت سيارة كريزلر امبريل أول سيارة بها تحكم في تثبيت السرعة. وبحلول سنة 1966 أصبح هذا النظام مركب بجميع سيارات شركة كاديلاك:1:
أمريكا 
1945
قامت شركة ميشلان للإطارات باختراع *الإطار القطري* Radial tire:1:
فرنسا
1946
تم تركيب *نوافذ السيارة المتحكم فيها كهربائيا*ً.:1:
​1948
أول إ*طار سيارة بدون أنبوب داخلي*.:1:

1984
صمم فرانسيز دافيز *نظام المؤازرة للتوجيه* (باور استيرنج).:1:

1951
اختراع ا*لإطار القطري (راديال)*.:1:

1953
صمم فيلكس فانكل *محركا بمكابس دوارة*.:1:
ألمانيا
1954
بدأ ا*لإنتاج الكمي لسيارة**(NSU) * وهي أول سيارة تدار بمحرك ذي مكابس دوارة (محرك فانكل). :1:
ألمانيا 
1964
ستديو بيكر أدخلت لأول مرة *نظام حزام الأمان للسيارة *كنظام تقليدي بالسيارة.:1:
أمريكا
1964
ظهور *أول قانون لتحديد حد قياسي لانبعاثات غازات العادم*.:1:
أمريكا
1965
أول محرك سيارة بنزين يعمل *بحقن الوقود*. :1:
انجلترا 
1966
شركة فورد استخدمت *نظام منع غلق العجلات **ABS* على المحور الخلفي في موديل ثندر بيرد, وفي سنة 1971 شركة كريزلر (أمبالا) تستخدم نظام منع الغلق على الأربع عجلات. نظام منع غلق العجلات استخدم لأول مرة في الطائرات في الخمسينات. الآن نظام منع غلق العجلات مركب في %58 من السيارات و %93 من الشاحنات الصغيرة الجديدة المباعة حالياُ, كنظام أساسي أو اختياري.:1:
أمريكا 
1969
اختبرت شركة جنرال موتورز أول *وسادة هوائية* في سيارة شوفورلية. وأصبحت شركة كريزلر أول شركة تجعل الوسادة الهوائية من أنظمة السيارة التقليدية لها.:1:
أمريكا
1973
جون فوفودسكي أخترع *لمبة الفرامل الثالثة* والمثبتة في أسفل النافذة الخلفية للسيارة, وتضيء عندما يضغط السائق على الفرملة لتحذير سائقي السيارات التي تسير خلف سيارته.:1:

1974
شركة بوش تصمم وتصنع* نظام منع غلق العجلات **ABS*.:1:
ألمانيا 
1978
شركة بوش تصمم وتصنع* نظام التحكم في الجر (منع الانزلاق) **TCS*.:1:
ألمانيا
1985
شركة بوش تصمم وتصنع* نظام التحكم في الاتزان **ESP*.:1:
ألمانيا 
1995​


----------



## yasser1972 (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

